# Deactivate for inactivity



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I got an email today saying I would be deactivated soon if I did not take an Uber trip.

Interesting because when I joined, the Uber rep said there was no minimum work commitment.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

You'll be deactivated if you don't take a trip for so long. But if you write in and ask, they'll reactivate you again.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh ok. I've been traveling and I've had some issues with the emissions light coming on due to a 5 dollar part that is 500 dollars of labor so I've been trying to avoid driving with the check engine light on.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah, it's not a big deal, it doesn't mean you're done with Uber forever. If you can, write in 48 hours before you intend to start driving again.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

How long before they deactivate you for being idle. About a month or so?


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

My last trip with Uber Baltimore account was March 10th and I was emailed today that I have 2 weeks to drive or face deactivation.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> How long before they deactivate you for being idle. About a month or so?


1 ride every 30 days


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

gprimr1 said:


> I got an email today saying I would be deactivated soon if I did not take an Uber trip.
> 
> Interesting because when I joined, the Uber rep said there was no minimum work commitment.


Remember, Uber reserves the right to **** with you at anytime, with or without a reason.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Lidman said:


> How long before they deactivate you for being idle. About a month or so?


Yes, I didnt drive for a month. Exactly one month to the day that I had my last ride I got an email. A couple days later I picked up a few fares.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

gprimr1 said:


> I got an email today saying I would be deactivated soon if I did not take an Uber trip.
> 
> Interesting because when I joined, the Uber rep said there was no minimum work commitment.


Just email Uber to "Waitlist" your account as you are currently out of town. And then follow thehappytypist's advice when you wanna drive again.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I wasn't too worired, I was just suprised because when I signed up they said there was no minimum.


----------



## Blue Demon (Nov 18, 2014)

I have Not driven since 2-1-14, and no notice yet.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Blue Demon said:


> I have Not driven since 2-1-14, and no notice yet.


Case in point. Uber ****s with drivers in a capricious and arbitrary manner. Plain and simple.


----------



## Blue Demon (Nov 18, 2014)

Correction !! 2-1-15 . Sorry . the last time i drove. And it was 1 ride . I will keep everyone updated as to when i get a notice . 71 Days and counting.


----------

